# 1-26 six mile report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Friday January 26, 2007

*Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report *

The gate to the north entrance of hwy 83 is now open to access the east end of Sak.

The walleye bite on the east end of Sak is good. Many limits of 14 to 20 inch walleyes. Fish 25-40 during the day and 20-30 or shallower at nite.

*Lake Audubon Fishing Report*

I am fishing in 35 feet of water and fishing activity has been real good. Lots of perch and walleyes. Find deep water and look for spots where there are bottlenecks. This is where fish travel.

The bite is still very good to excellent for perch and walleye. The deep bite has begun and you can have activity any time of the day on on some days all day if you fish in 35 to 45 feet of water.

Most perch are 6 to 9 inches and some 10 to 12 inchers being caught. Walleyes range from 13 inches to 18 inches.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, or red treble hooks tipped with minnows.

Stop in to check out the new Illuminator Jigs with the built in battery and the new Nite Strike tipup light. Both these products will be big hits.


----------

